# Transmission adjustment



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I made a brake adjustment a few weeks back on my brakes for my older LT1000. After a couple of days, I hit the brake/clutch and it would hang up. Only way to get it going again was to push the brake/clutch toward the driver. It would then pop back into gear. My question is, 

If I tightened the adjustment nut too tight, could it cause this to happen. Has anyone else had this happen to them?

Just curious. I haven't had time to sit back and look at it (been too busy playing with my new toys!!!). Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*OIL*

Spray some oil on the arm and all pivot points that works the brake and see if that helps.
Jody


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Been there, done that. Thats always my first line of attack, Lube it up. 

I think it is the nut, but I am just curious if anyone else has had this type of issue.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Spring*

Is there some kind of spring that pulls it back maybe its sprung or missing.
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Spring*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Is there some kind of spring that pulls it back maybe its sprung or missing.
> Jody *


Or is something adjusted overcenter? Done that before. Adjusted a little to far to compsate for wair, and a peice of linkedge goes overcenter, and does some strange, hard to find stuff.


----------

